# Anyone use this dog food? (from SNL)



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

http://www.hulu.com/watch/99942/saturday-night-live-mostly-garbage-dog-food


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i saw that sat night, and considered posting about it, it was a funny bit


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

i like that for the folks out there that spend more feeding one dog than they do themselves


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

So true, so true... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Ya I use to buy it, I think they called it Sport mix back then.......


----------

